# burn a tivo file to DVD -- simplified



## tkoff

Hi there, fellow tivo users,

Okay, I've pored over these community forums, and there's a lot of great stuff here, but really -- why is it so #@%&@!! hard to take a tivo file and burn it to a dvd that will play in a dvd player? I mean, is that asking so much?

And how many pieces of useless software must we install, ho wmany hours of trial and error must we endure, simply to accomplish this?

I would be really grateful if some experienced user out there could give us a really simple (I'm not a video engineer) way to accomplish what has become the impossible dream.  

many thanks in advance


----------



## dirtypacman

Buy a Humax, Toshiba or Pioneer Tivo with DVD Burner combination.

Other than that its the old trial and error.


----------



## classicsat

You need the TiVo Desktop for one, as that is the only way to get the DRM engine DLL. You can leave the server portion off if you desire.

You probably need codecs. If you have a DVD burner, chances are strong you got a DVD player app included, which will have appropriate codecs.

Then you need a a DVD burning app, which one should have also came with the burner.

You might want or need a program to directly convert .tivo files to MPEG.


----------



## clovis8

Its really very easy.

1) Download Tivo desktop

2) transfer program to your computer

3) you need an mpeg-2 codec to play on computer
-(free one here http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Stinky_MPEG_2_Codec.htm)

4) burn to DVD or VCD using somthing like nero

I have done this several times with no problem.


----------



## tkoff

I appreciate the responses, but please keep in mind I want to burn a DVD that will play in a (non-computer) DVD player. So simply copying a Tivo file (or making it an mpeg file and then copying it) doesn't quite do what I'm trying to do.

And since I've already bought my Tivo, I don't see myslef rushing out to buy another with a built-in DVD drive (though if I had known what a bother this would be I might've done just that).

So, any simple ways to accomplish this?


----------



## clovis8

you can burn the files onto dvd or vcd and play them on a normal dvd player. I do it all the time.


----------



## SoBelle0

I use Sonic - I think it's called MyDVD. I don't recall how much it was - but I can use it to (albeit laboriously) remove commercials so it's been a great piece of software for me.

Here are the steps:

1) copy show from TiVo using TiVo Desktop (free download)

2) add desired shows to Sonic - Video Create a Project

3) edit - optional

4) click Burn button

It is slooow copying the shows over to the PC - and takes a lot of patience to edit the shows (save often) - but the end product turns out great! If I had the funds I'd upgrade to a TiVo with DVD burner - but for the interim I'm able to make this work. Good luck!


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

Personally, I'll never buy a non-PC DVD burner...can't edit anything on them, and what happens if it breaks...
I've been trying to burn stuff lately, but my videos keep getting pixelated during conversion from .tivo to .mpg...
As for, ya know, help...see the posts above...other tools you can use are Video ReDo, TV Harmony AutoPilot, and Nero Vision...all editing is a pain in the ass though, just FYI...


----------



## padmalinowski

tkoff said:


> I appreciate the responses, but please keep in mind I want to burn a DVD that will play in a (non-computer) DVD player. So simply copying a Tivo file (or making it an mpeg file and then copying it) doesn't quite do what I'm trying to do.


Believe it or not, it can be pretty painless on Nero, which came OEM with the DVD burner I added to my computer in July. Search this forum for "NVFACache" and you'll find instructions for a tiny baby little hack that in my experience burns perfectly good DVDs for use in your home entertainment center. You'll have to be willing to *gasp* save your work and *double gasp* quit and restart the software!


----------



## dwgsp

tkoff said:


> I appreciate the responses, but please keep in mind I want to burn a DVD that will play in a (non-computer) DVD player. So simply copying a Tivo file (or making it an mpeg file and then copying it) doesn't quite do what I'm trying to do.


I think that you may be misunderstanding the advice that others have given you. Software such as Nero, Roxio, Sonic, etc. will all burn a DVD that you can watch using a standalone DVD player that is connected to a TV.

This assumes that you have a computer that is equipped with a DVD burner, and that your computer and your Tivo unit connected to a home network.


----------



## classicsat

Most DVD burning packages come with a DVD authoring tool, which you use the authoring tool to make files, from your .tivo file(s) which the burning program uses.


----------



## bomberjim

Not all DVD players (non-computer) are capable of reading a computer authored DVD - especially older models. My oldest player for example, will read DVD +R or -R but not +/- DVDRW, nor will it handle DVD Ram. My son's player won't even handle DVD +R. This might be your problem. For assistance, do some research on what your player supports here: http://www.videohelp.com/dvdplayers.

Jim L


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

As a rule of thumb...DVD-R is generally said to have be higher compatibility, especially with older players...
Newer model DVD Players will likely play anything you throw in there...assuming you actually spent more than $25 and got yourself something that's not, ya know, useless...


----------



## aeb430

Roxio Easy Media Creator 8.0 is able to open the .tivo files you copy to your PC via Tivo2Go. The video editing software included with it is very easy to use and I do not have save my work at any time during the editing process. After it renders the edited video, you can burn the commercial free file to DVD.

You can also use a freeware app called DirectShow Dump to convert the .tivo files to .mpg before editing (which is what I do). The conversion takes only a few minutes.


----------



## Denvers Dawgs

OK after using DirctshowDump, I then Use TDA to author. THe problem is tivo files aren't in dvd compliant video form, so my dvd player plays them with the video in centered. How can I make the now edited Mpeg file to be in dvd complaint specs?


----------



## Jestr40

Can I use this External drive to record strait from the signal source of my TIVO? It says in the specs that is has S-video and RCA inputs to record from a camcorder or VCR.


----------



## hoffa

SoBelle0 said:


> I use Sonic - I think it's called MyDVD. I don't recall how much it was - but I can use it to (albeit laboriously) remove commercials so it's been a great piece of software for me.
> 
> Here are the steps:
> 
> 1) copy show from TiVo using TiVo Desktop (free download)
> 
> 2) add desired shows to Sonic - Video Create a Project
> 
> 3) edit - optional
> 
> 4) click Burn button
> 
> It is slooow copying the shows over to the PC - and takes a lot of patience to edit the shows (save often) - but the end product turns out great! If I had the funds I'd upgrade to a TiVo with DVD burner - but for the interim I'm able to make this work. Good luck!


Where can I get this tivo desktop free download?


----------



## wendysimon

I have tried several times and am getting really frustrated. How do I edit a movie and burn it. I double click my file and it opens in roxio but I can't figure out how to edit it. I would think they would have a start stop mark and it would be something along those lines but I can't figure it out.

Also how much can fit on a dvd? I record in medium format and I have a bunch of christmas specials I want to put on dvd for my kids but am wondering if every hour show is going to be one dvd? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Denvers Dawgs

you can put as much as you want on a dvd, just remember the more time (hrs) you put on, the less the video qaulity will be. Usually 2hrs per disc (high/good quality) 3hrs quality gets shotty


----------



## 188

It seems that whenever I try to put much more than an hour onto a DVD, the MYDVD program either does not complete the DVD or crashes. Do you have any suggestions on how to avoid that?


----------



## Denvers Dawgs

MYdvd is garbage. I have tried 20 or so times to get it to work. It worked the very first time I used it, trial version, and that was it. Bought the 6.1 version never worked. Try using directshowdump, then any authoring program of your choice (TDA is mine), then burn to dvd. This method isn't fool proof though, as tivos files are 480x480 which is not a dvd standard format. Some dvd players play these outputs fine(not my Toshiba or older Samsung, but my friends newer Sony does). If your dvd player doesn't play these videos correctly try using TMPGEnc Encoder after directshowdump, to make the tivo mpegs into dvd compliant mpegs. Then author and burn.

Here is my Process

1. Download from tivo (with TiVoToGo)
2. Convert with Dirctshow Dump(to unlock mpeg from tivoDRM) 
3. DVDpatcher to change 1st header only horizontal to 720(so video will work in TMPGEnc) 
4. Author with TMPGEnc DVD Author
5. Use DVDpatcher to change 1st VOB horizontal back to 480 
6. Burn with copytodvd. 

I really hope that all this upset that the TiVo subscribers are showing, about the lousy software company TiVo Partnered with, they smarten up and either fix there encoding or find another partner. $60 for a program that they recommend that does not work is not good for their PR.

Also, don't bother contacting Sonic. I have had a post at their sonic online help area there for 2months with out a reply. I have add to it every week, and still nothing. Also, stay away from ROXIO products as well, as Sonic has bought them.


----------



## 188

After you have DSD'd a show, do you then burn with MyDVD or switch to something else?


----------



## Denvers Dawgs

Something else (TDA- TEMPEnc Dvd Author). MyDvd is useless it crashes 100% of the time, plus you can edit a 1hr show in 15 with TDA where as it took me about 1 hour because of the lag in the Mydvd program to edit the same video.


----------



## greg_burns

Denvers Dawgs said:


> OK after using DirctshowDump, I then Use TDA to author. THe problem is tivo files aren't in dvd compliant video form, so my dvd player plays them with the video in centered. How can I make the now edited Mpeg file to be in dvd complaint specs?


Don't know about TDA (TEMPEnc Dvd Author), but Nero Vision Express will transcode the .mpeg file to proper DVD format when it authors the disc. At least that is what I think it is doing that takes so long. 

I've never experienced "centered video" you are describing when using NVE as my authoring program.


----------



## SuperK

Denvers Dawgs said:


> MYdvd is garbage. I have tried 20 or so times to get it to work. It worked the very first time I used it, trial version, and that was it. Bought the 6.1 version never worked. Try using directshowdump, then any authoring program of your choice (TDA is mine), then burn to dvd. This method isn't fool proof though, as tivos files are 480x480 which is not a dvd standard format. Some dvd players play these outputs fine(not my Toshiba or older Samsung, but my friends newer Sony does). If your dvd player doesn't play these videos correctly try using TMPGEnc Encoder after directshowdump, to make the tivo mpegs into dvd compliant mpegs. Then author and burn.
> 
> Here is my Process
> 
> 1. Download from tivo (with TiVoToGo)
> 2. Convert with Dirctshow Dump(to unlock mpeg from tivoDRM)
> 3. DVDpatcher to change 1st header only horizontal to 720(so video will work in TMPGEnc)
> 4. Author with TMPGEnc DVD Author
> 5. Use DVDpatcher to change 1st VOB horizontal back to 480
> 6. Burn with copytodvd.
> 
> I really hope that all this upset that the TiVo subscribers are showing, about the lousy software company TiVo Partnered with, they smarten up and either fix there encoding or find another partner. $60 for a program that they recommend that does not work is not good for their PR.
> 
> Also, don't bother contacting Sonic. I have had a post at their sonic online help area there for 2months with out a reply. I have add to it every week, and still nothing. Also, stay away from ROXIO products as well, as Sonic has bought them.


Does the quality of the recording suffer after doing all these manipulations?

K


----------



## TivoNM

I can understand everyones frustration with the Sonic MyDVD v6. Sounds like a lot of peole have had a hard time. I have to say though that i got Sonic MyDVD v.7 with my computer and it seems to burn .tivo files just fine with no crashing and I am able to view my burned programs in my dvd player that is about 4-5 years old. I am also using DVD-R discs. i don't know if that makes a diffrence. The sonic sw I am using is the light vversion so i am not able to edit shows, but imagine that I will be able to with little hastle if i upgrade to the full version. Just thought I would share my experience and hope someone else can benfit from it.


----------



## bbeck50

hoffa said:


> Where can I get this tivo desktop free download?


 Can you get more specific & break down the steps you use?- I have MyDVD 8, but there are many options, Add New Movie, Capture/Import, Add Slideshow, Add CineMagic Movie, Add Intro Movie, Add Submenu. I've tried everything and can't get a successful burn to play on my non computer DVD player. I've had trouble loading from my hard drive, can't always seem to find my files


----------



## greg_burns

bbeck50 said:


> Can you get more specific & break down the steps you use?- I have MyDVD 8, but there are many options, Add New Movie, Capture/Import, Add Slideshow, Add CineMagic Movie, Add Intro Movie, Add Submenu. I've tried everything and can't get a successful burn to play on my non computer DVD player. I've had trouble loading from my hard drive, can't always seem to find my files


If you can get your succesfull burns to play on your computer but not on your DVD then 2 things could be the problem.

#1. You burned a data DVD, instead of "authoring" a DVD movie. Unlikely if you can see a DVD menu (i.e. chapters, etc.)

#2. You media is incompatible with your DVD player. Try DVD-R, that is usually more likely to work.


----------



## Denvers Dawgs

SuperK said:


> Does the quality of the recording suffer after doing all these manipulations?
> 
> K


Nope, the quality isn't touched.


----------



## starvoyager

Its bad enough that we paid for tivo 
Its bad enough that we paid for tv guide from tivo 
Its bad enough that we cannot record our show as easy as they take our cash 
Its bad enough,I bought two tivo 
Its bad enough,that I love my tivo... lol


----------



## Scott Atkinson

I was able to use Nero v.6 to transfer a show to dvd. However, the quality seems to take a hit along the way. It's notably fuzzier than the original and the tivo'ed to go files.

Also, it is a slow burn, to put it mildly.

Scott Atkinson


----------



## greg_burns

Scott Atkinson said:


> I was able to use Nero v.6 to transfer a show to dvd. However, the quality seems to take a hit along the way. It's notably fuzzier than the original and the tivo'ed to go files.


If your video is "bigger" than what can fit on a single sided DVD, Nero will compress it to fit. This will make it look fuzzy.

I not sure off the top of my head what constitutes the "size" of a video. Is it just it's length, or does the quality settings come into play here?

I find you can fit roughly 1:30 minutes of video w/o compression. That is about 2 one-hour shows with commercials removed.



Scott Atkinson said:


> Also, it is a slow burn, to put it mildly.


Tivo files are not in an official DVD aspect ratio (352x240, 352x480, 704x480, or 720x480) and must be transcoded. At least, that is my understanding of what is happening during this slow process.


----------



## puckettcg

I have been pouring the internet trying to find someone who can answer the question as to why MyDVD crashes 100% of the time. And, more specfiically, what can be done about it. I've tried the other suggestions to bypass MyDVD and I get crazy messages about not being able to open a Tivo file. I have two new PC's. One an HP Viiv PC with lots of memory and a dual core processor. The other a new Dell XPS Laptop. I just don't understand why after 1-2 hours of the transcoding process, at the end of all that, I get an error telling me MyDVD must shut down - and everything is lost. Every single time... on both computers. I've also tried it with both network and HBO programs thinking perhaps the premium channel had some kind of copy protection on it.

I've also tried DVD to file - and it actually works without crashing, and I can open and play the file, but can't figure how to get it from the file to an actual DVD.

Has anyone encountered this problem, and figured out a way to fix it? I'm running Tivo Desktop v2.2, and I have a full version of MyDVD which I bought for the laptop; the desktop came with a stripped down (no edit function) version preinstalled. 

Thanks


----------



## greg_burns

puckettcg said:


> I've tried the other suggestions to bypass MyDVD and I get crazy messages about not being able to open a Tivo file.


 If you use DirectShow Dump, you will get a regular .mpg file. Then anything will work with it.



puckettcg said:


> I've also tried DVD to file - and it actually works without crashing, and I can open and play the file, but can't figure how to get it from the file to an actual DVD.


Do you mean "DVD to folder" or "DVD to image file"?

Using Nero Burning ROM it would be a snap once you have the DVD saved as either one of those two to then burn it to a DVD compliant disc. Of course, if you were using Nero you probably wouldn't be crashing when burning to begin with. Sorry, that was a low blow. 

Maybe somebody with Sonic can give your instructions on to get your DVD file image burned to disc.


----------



## Scott Atkinson

greg_burns said:


> If your video is "bigger" than what can fit on a single sided DVD, Nero will compress it to fit. This will make it look fuzzy.
> 
> I not sure off the top of my head what constitutes the "size" of a video. Is it just it's length, or does the quality settings come into play here?
> 
> I find you can fit roughly 1:30 minutes of video w/o compression. That is about 2 one-hour shows with commercials removed.
> 
> Tivo files are not in an official DVD aspect ratio (352x240, 352x480, 704x480, or 720x480) and must be transcoded. At least, that is my understanding of what is happening during this slow process.


I'm burning very small files - news stories that run two minutes or less. Still playing, because I suspect it's something I'm doing wrong.

s.


----------



## puckettcg

Using Nero Burning ROM it would be a snap once you have the DVD saved as either one of those two to then burn it to a DVD compliant disc. Of course, if you were using Nero you probably wouldn't be crashing when burning to begin with. Sorry, that was a low blow. 

Took your advice, and downloaded DirectShow Dump to convert my Tivo files. About that same time, decided to uninstall and reinstall MyDVD - which worked twice, and on the 3rd burn crashed again. Downloaded Trial version of Nero - it locks up to, only it doesn't even get as far in the process. It locks up on the editing and chapter functions. And, it locks up my entire computer so that I have to restart it. At least with MyDVD it didn't lock up my computer, just shut down the program. 

I just don't get why it is so difficult to do something that should be simple.


----------



## greg_burns

puckettcg said:


> It locks up on the editing and chapter functions.


Sorry to hear that.  I, for one, don't use Nero for it's editing feature. I prefer VideoRedo for removing commercials (if that is what you are doing).

Having said that, I've never had Nero 6 lock up for me ever with freed .tivo files when using the editing feature. I just purchased Nero 7 and haven't used it much yet, but haven't had any problems so far. knock on wood.

I have to wonder if there isn't something about your machine(s) in common that is a compatiblity problem with this sort of software. 

Can you still burn to an image or folder succesfully? If that works reliably you can then burn the image to disc as separate step. Maybe that would indicate where the problems lies.


----------



## Frank784

Denvers Dawgs said:


> MYdvd is garbage. I have tried 20 or so times to get it to work. It worked the very first time I used it, trial version, and that was it. Bought the 6.1 version never worked. Try using directshowdump, then any authoring program of your choice (TDA is mine), then burn to dvd. This method isn't fool proof though, as tivos files are 480x480 which is not a dvd standard format. Some dvd players play these outputs fine(not my Toshiba or older Samsung, but my friends newer Sony does). If your dvd player doesn't play these videos correctly try using TMPGEnc Encoder after directshowdump, to make the tivo mpegs into dvd compliant mpegs. Then author and burn.
> 
> Here is my Process
> 
> 1. Download from tivo (with TiVoToGo)
> 2. Convert with Dirctshow Dump(to unlock mpeg from tivoDRM)
> 3. DVDpatcher to change 1st header only horizontal to 720(so video will work in TMPGEnc)
> 4. Author with TMPGEnc DVD Author
> 5. Use DVDpatcher to change 1st VOB horizontal back to 480
> 6. Burn with copytodvd.
> 
> I really hope that all this upset that the TiVo subscribers are showing, about the lousy software company TiVo Partnered with, they smarten up and either fix there encoding or find another partner. $60 for a program that they recommend that does not work is not good for their PR.
> 
> Also, don't bother contacting Sonic. I have had a post at their sonic online help area there for 2months with out a reply. I have add to it every week, and still nothing. Also, stay away from ROXIO products as well, as Sonic has bought them.


I tried using your steps, and after I patch the Mgp file with the patcher, the video widened itself, and basically was one and a half of the video side by side, if you know what I mean. I assumed thats what was supposed to happen when converting to 720. I've also never used Tmpgenc before, and after wandering around, I found the merge/cut section. I opened the file, but didn't know how to cut out certain pieces. For the sake of trying, I just made it end half way through, then stopped it. Then I put a new name down for it to create, but then I would get an error saying that It couldn't create the file. I then tried to use browse to select the original file, figuring it would just overwrite itself, but the whole program closes when I do that. The way I downloaded it, theres no install option, I just have to open the .exe file from winrar. 
I have nero6, but it seems that because I don't have a DVD license or something like that, I'm not able to even try to edit files. Then when I try to just burn the freed mpg file from direct dump, its not recognized..only .vob files are allowed. I have no idea how to convert from mpg to vob.
Sorry for the long post, I'm brand new to all of this.
Thanks

-Frank


----------



## greg_burns

Frank784 said:


> I have nero6, but it seems that because I don't have a DVD license or something like that, I'm not able to even try to edit files. Then when I try to just burn the freed mpg file from direct dump, its not recognized..only .vob files are allowed.


Just to be sure, you are running Nero Vision Express and not just Nero Burning Rom?

You could be right about not having the DVD Plug-in for Nero if you have an OEM version.

see link


----------



## Frank784

greg_burns said:


> Just to be sure, you are running Nero Vision Express and not just Nero Burning Rom?
> 
> You could be right about not having the DVD Plug-in for Nero if you have an OEM version.
> 
> see link


wow, so for $8, I can take an mpg file and edit out commercials, make a menu of videos and burn to DVDs?


----------



## greg_burns

I wasn't actually linking you to that site for you to purchase an OEM copy!  That is a crazy price for sure, but I've bought the Nero Ultra Edition after rebate(s) for like $5 at one time. There are always good deals out there. Nero 7 is costing me $30 after MIR. Not even sure of the legality of the whole OEM thing.  

I use that site to demonstrate to people that there are different flavors of Nero's OEM suite. Some are crippled more than others.

Personally I think NVE sucks for editing video. A lot of people will direct you to VideoRedo. $50 is a lot, but it is excellent for what it does and works with raw .tivo files.

I just use NVE to transcode (encode?) the video to proper DVD ratio and burn it onto disc. Now I am hearing that NVE is not very good at doing even that.  

Seems that Videora maybe better at the transcoding portion. But I am still testing the waters as far as this goes. NVE is very simple to use (if not editing, but simply creating a menu and burning).


----------



## Frank784

lol, I think I understand now. Maybe I'll just wait a bit and ask for Videoredo for my birthday coming up or something. But say for instance though, what If I don't want to edit anything out. I just want to burn the .tivo file to dvd and will fast forward then. Do I just use direct dump to make the file an mpg and then burn that with some program? Nero SE didn't seem to regonize that, are there any freeware programs that I could use?

many thanks

Frank


----------



## greg_burns

Frank784 said:


> But say for instance though, what If I don't want to edit anything out. I just want to burn the .tivo file to dvd and will fast forward then. Do I just use direct dump to make the file an mpg and then burn that with some program? Nero SE didn't seem to regonize that, are there any freeware programs that I could use?


Don't have an experience with any myself, but what you are referring to is called "authoring" a DVD. Type that into google and see what you find.


----------



## Frank784

greg_burns said:


> Don't have an experience with any myself, but what you are referring to is called "authoring" a DVD. Type that into google and see what you find.


I'll do some reading on the subject. 
Thanks again

-Frank


----------



## Re-Hash

I have had success using "TMPGEnc DVD Author" and some TiVo files that were recorded at "High" quality. Seems they are 352x480 (Half-D1), so they import (almost) directly without using DVDPatcher. Still need to use DSD to unwrap them first.

*edit* apparently, if video smoothing is on, TiVo records at 352x480 instead of 480x480.


----------



## mappleby285

> Here is my Process
> 
> 1. Download from tivo (with TiVoToGo)
> 2. Convert with Dirctshow Dump(to unlock mpeg from tivoDRM)
> 3. DVDpatcher to change 1st header only horizontal to 720(so video will work in TMPGEnc)
> 4. Author with TMPGEnc DVD Author
> 5. Use DVDpatcher to change 1st VOB horizontal back to 480
> 6. Burn with copytodvd.


What are the points of steps 3 and 5? I think I understand the rest. And can I not use files I record at Best or High quality? Some chanels look bad on high quality and it looks like crap if they're any less than that I think.


----------



## gastrof

Frank784 said:


> wow, so for $8, I can take an mpg file and edit out commercials, make a menu of videos and burn to DVDs?


Don't miss this little disclaimer right on the top of that webpage-

"Please Note: This product is sold with hardware purchase only"


----------



## Frank784

gastrof said:


> Don't miss this little disclaimer right on the top of that webpage-
> 
> "Please Note: This product is sold with hardware purchase only"


lol, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## c293716

Denvers Dawgs said:


> MYdvd is garbage. I have tried 20 or so times to get it to work. It worked the very first time I used it, trial version, and that was it. Bought the 6.1 version never worked. Try using directshowdump, then any authoring program of your choice (TDA is mine), then burn to dvd. This method isn't fool proof though, as tivos files are 480x480 which is not a dvd standard format. Some dvd players play these outputs fine(not my Toshiba or older Samsung, but my friends newer Sony does). If your dvd player doesn't play these videos correctly try using TMPGEnc Encoder after directshowdump, to make the tivo mpegs into dvd compliant mpegs. Then author and burn.
> 
> Here is my Process
> 
> 1. Download from tivo (with TiVoToGo)
> 2. Convert with Dirctshow Dump(to unlock mpeg from tivoDRM)
> 3. DVDpatcher to change 1st header only horizontal to 720(so video will work in TMPGEnc)
> 4. Author with TMPGEnc DVD Author
> 5. Use DVDpatcher to change 1st VOB horizontal back to 480
> 6. Burn with copytodvd.
> 
> I really hope that all this upset that the TiVo subscribers are showing, about the lousy software company TiVo Partnered with, they smarten up and either fix there encoding or find another partner. $60 for a program that they recommend that does not work is not good for their PR.
> 
> Also, don't bother contacting Sonic. I have had a post at their sonic online help area there for 2months with out a reply. I have add to it every week, and still nothing. Also, stay away from ROXIO products as well, as Sonic has bought them.


After using DVDpatcher, I get the following error when trying to load it into TMPGEnc DVD Author:

This is an illegal video file

This is an illegal video file.
For DVD-Video you can only use the following video formats:

MPEG-1 Video, MPEG-2 Video

Any ideas???

Big thumbs down to Tivo for making it SO difficult to archive recordings on DVD.


----------



## theguardian2007

After reading this thread, I'm convinced of one thing: NOT ONE OF YOU would make it as a Tech Writer... unless you already are Tech Writers for some of the stuff that's being complained about in this thread.

Like yourselves, I have the same issues. But (probably) unlike most of you I am brand new to TIVO.

None of what's been written really cuts it.

There isn't enough, or for that matter, step-by-step, DETAILED info on how to get the job done.

You're all so fragmented, that you can't even agree on a small grouping (1or2) apps that can convert from tivo files to something that can record DIRECTLY to a DVD that can then be played on any non-pc DVD.

If anyone would like to contact me, I would volunteer to act as a central POC (Point-Of-Contact) to get the issue out in the open and solved.

I have the Nero premium and MyDVD/AnyDVD apps, so I can compare both.

ANYONE?


----------



## dlfl

theguardian2007 said:


> After reading this thread, I'm convinced of one thing: NOT ONE OF YOU would make it as a Tech Writer... unless you already are Tech Writers for some of the stuff that's being complained about in this thread.
> 
> Like yourselves, I have the same issues. But (probably) unlike most of you I am brand new to TIVO.
> 
> None of what's been written really cuts it.
> 
> There isn't enough, or for that matter, step-by-step, DETAILED info on how to get the job done.
> 
> You're all so fragmented, that you can't even agree on a small grouping (1or2) apps that can convert from tivo files to something that can record DIRECTLY to a DVD that can then be played on any non-pc DVD.
> 
> If anyone would like to contact me, I would volunteer to act as a central POC (Point-Of-Contact) to get the issue out in the open and solved.
> 
> I have the Nero premium and MyDVD/AnyDVD apps, so I can compare both.
> 
> ANYONE?


My my my!  How much did you pay to join? Sounds like you should request a refund! 

Where did you dig up this old thread? There are several more recent and better ones on the topic, for example this one and this one and this one.

To summarize the popular approaches are:
1. VideoReDo and the free Dan203 method (first link above).
2. Nero (second link above)
3. VideoReDo TVSuite (third link above).
4. Roxio/Sonic stuff which will work for most people with some patience.(search the forums)


----------



## msmart

@theguardian2007, first off, let me welcome you to the forum. Secondly, the tone of your first post isn't exactly the best way to start off. But like you said, you're new to TiVo so we'll overlook that point. I've had my TiVo for just over a year now, this forum was a great help in getting me started on my way to burning DVDs.

As dlfl mentioned, VideoReDo TV Suite, IMO, is the best way to go. To find out more about it and download a trial version, go HERE. Be sure to register the trial version to be able to save more than 15 mins of video. It didn't take me long after I downloaded the trial version that I knew I would be buying it, and did.

What dlfl is to modest to mention, is that he has written an add-on application to VideoRedo that automates the process once TiVoToGo downloads the file to your hard drive, to find out more, read THIS. VideoRedo TV Suite combined with TVAP does just about everything but butter the bread.


----------



## barbeedoll

This may seem like a simplistic comment, but not all versions of TiVo to Go work with all versions of the Roxio software.

I know TiVo to Go 2.0 and Roxio MyDVD 6.1 were compatible. I had problems with 2.2 and later versions.

Today roxiocentral.roxio.com
http://roxiocentral.roxio.com/enu/offers/emc/default_tivo.aspx?tla=sonic_tivo

says Easy Media Creator 9 and TiVo Desktop 2.3 or higher work together.

Barbeedoll


----------



## Norgoth

I decided to buy the Roxio product to burn tivo files to a dvd. I purchased Studio 9 Permier and have attempted to burn a .tivo file to a dvd. Everytime I try to have Studio 9 Premier open the .tivo file I get an error stating that the file is not editable and will not be added. These are .tivo files that I transferred from my tivo to my desktop using the latest version of Tivo Desktop Pro and the files are not copy protected. I am sure that I am just doing something wrong. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## jgaermom

I used Video redo to cut a section of video. It saved it as an mpeg but when I play it in windows media player (to check to make sure it is correct before I burn a dvd) the video is narrowed. the width of the video is smaller and everything looks smashed in. What can I do to fix this?


----------



## mike_flood

tkoff said:


> Hi there, fellow tivo users,
> 
> Okay, I've pored over these community forums, and there's a lot of great stuff here, but really -- why is it so #@%&@!! hard to take a tivo file and burn it to a dvd that will play in a dvd player? I mean, is that asking so much?
> 
> And how many pieces of useless software must we install, ho wmany hours of trial and error must we endure, simply to accomplish this?
> 
> I would be really grateful if some experienced user out there could give us a really simple (I'm not a video engineer) way to accomplish what has become the impossible dream.
> 
> many thanks in advance


A year or so ago I picked up a refurbed LiteOn DVD recorder and it took the place of the VCR we had previously used to save TiVo programming.
The LiteOn (sorry I don't have the model number of ours) is functionally identical to a VCR. It has three sources (RF [Cable or Antenna], Rear panel jacks, and front panel jacks) It will burn DVD-R or DVD-RW. Since it only records in real time any speed disc will work.
I got ours from * http://www.geeks.com *for $60 plus s/h
We also have Tivo 2 go software installed on our computer so can download from the TiVo(s) to the computer. I recommend VideoReDo software to do the conversion. It's pretty fast.


----------



## mike_flood

dlfl said:


> 4. Roxio/Sonic stuff which will work for most people with some patience.(search the forums)


Roxio/Sonic should be run out of business. They make junk and have zero valid support. There must be some under-the-table deal between them and TiVo that make them the only authorized software for use with TiVo2go


----------



## m1817

Ok, yes, I'm looking to figure out a way to burn and tivo file to a CD-R or DVD-R disc and the last post to this topic was made in January of 2006? You have to be joking!!!! No really!  :down:


----------



## cmontyburns

m1817 said:


> Ok, yes, I'm looking to figure out a way to burn and tivo file to a CD-R or DVD-R disc and the last post to this topic was made in January of 2006? You have to be joking!!!! No really!  :down:


Maybe because it's not that hard anymore? If I ever want to do it (I have a Mac), here's the entirety of my workflow:

1) Download and decode show from TiVo (using TiVoButler, iTiVo, pyTiVo, etc. -- whatever catches my fancy at that moment)
2) Use VisualHub to convert decoded file to DVD format
3) Burn

(Granted, VisualHub isn't available anymore, but still.)


----------



## timmmyboi

I use Direct Show Dump and transform the file, then use VSO's ConvertX2DVD to convert it to DVD and the program burns the DVD for you also. Just change the aspect ratio in the preferences and you're good to go. I converted and burned a 2 hour program in less than 30 minutes.  Yes it was that simple.


----------



## Dan203

Or you can use VideoReDo TVSuite to open the TiVo files directly, edit out the commercials and burn the DVD all from one interface. It even has the ability to produce "non-complaint" DVDs from TiVo files which uses non-standard 480x480 or 512x480 resolutions without transcoding (which means it's quick) and will play in most DVD players.

Dan


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Dan203 said:


> Or you can use VideoReDo TVSuite to open the TiVo files directly, edit out the commercials and burn the DVD all from one interface. It even has the ability to produce "non-complaint" DVDs from TiVo files which uses non-standard 480x480 or 512x480 resolutions without transcoding (which means it's quick) and will play in most DVD players.
> 
> Dan


Dan, is VRD TVSuite different than VDR Plus?


----------



## muerte33

Here are your low cost solutions........
Get the file down to your PC in MPG format using TivoDesktop
http://www.tivo.com/buytivo/tivogear/software/index.html
or TivoPlaylist
http://bellsouthpwp.net/d/c/dcahoe/tivo/index.htm
or kmttg
http://code.google.com/p/kmttg/

then use dvdstyler
http://www.dvdstyler.de/
to create a DVD that can be played on any DVD player.


----------



## tootal2

I use Devede to make dvds in linux. dvds made with devede look better then the dvds i make with video redo tv. But you will have to convert them to mpeg before use them with devede. They do make a free windows version of devede.

http://www.majorsilence.com/devede/

if you have linux just use yum to install:
yum install devede


----------



## bmohanty

I have been using Roxio Creator 2009 for editing and burning .tivo files to play on a DVD player. It works fine; however, I think the quality is lower than what I would get if I played the .tivo file itself through Tivo.

Id there a way to get better quality, or do I have to live with it as a consequence of re-encoding?

Thanks in advance.

Bibhu


----------



## DAccardi

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Personally, I'll never buy a non-PC DVD burner...can't edit anything on them, and what happens if it breaks...
> I've been trying to burn stuff lately, but my videos keep getting pixelated during conversion from .tivo to .mpg...
> As for, ya know, help...see the posts above...other tools you can use are Video ReDo, TV Harmony AutoPilot, and Nero Vision...all editing is a pain in the ass though, just FYI...


So you wont use a non PC dvd burner because you like crappy DVDs? Im confused..... You get pixelated burns and the editing is a pain in the ass. You definitely re-enforced my love for my Humax DRT800 DVD Burner.


----------



## Dan203

bmohanty said:


> I have been using Roxio Creator 2009 for editing and burning .tivo files to play on a DVD player. It works fine; however, I think the quality is lower than what I would get if I played the .tivo file itself through Tivo.
> 
> Id there a way to get better quality, or do I have to live with it as a consequence of re-encoding?


VideoReDo TVSuite has a check box at the bottom of the DVD creation dialog called "Allow non-complaint DVD settings". Check that will allow the DVD to be creates using the native TiVo encoding without the need to recode and the resulting DVD will play in 99% of all DVD players currently in the wild.

We offer a 15 day free trial. You should give it a go and see if it works any better for you.

Dan


----------



## BarryD99

For what it's worth, I had an old internal dvd burner in my pc and had bad luck with countless software products.

I bit the bullet, loaded a new copy of Tivo Desktop, bought a new external burner and Video TV Suite.

Cost a few bucks, but well worth it. Finally, after years of screwing around, I have a fast and easy way to burn DVDs.

THe people at VideoRedo were extremely helpful and patient.

I love making DVDs for my friends who missed an episode of a program.


----------



## Pixel

bmohanty said:


> I have been using Roxio Creator 2009 for editing and burning .tivo files to play on a DVD player. It works fine; however, I think the quality is lower than what I would get if I played the .tivo file itself through Tivo.
> 
> Id there a way to get better quality, or do I have to live with it as a consequence of re-encoding?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Bibhu


I too noticed this problem with .tivo files in Roxio. Roxio reports that it's a .tivo file and will now reduce the output quality to xxx. The quality it reduces to is less than SD. This is true regardless of whether the file is SD or HD.

If you also use Windows Media Center to make recordings, Roxio won't reduce the output quality of those files.

Anyway, to maintain quality of your .tivo recordings, and continue using the feature set of Roxio is to open the file in VRDO and save the file as an MPG. Then open that MPG in Roxio and you're good to go.

I've also noticed that with some SD shows, Roxio produces a DVD with a noticeably bad "stairsteping" or pixelated look. That doesn't happen when making an AVCHD disk with an HD recording. (with the blu-ray plug in)

VDRO makes a good looking SD recording.


----------



## bmohanty

Dan203 said:


> VideoReDo TVSuite has a check box at the bottom of the DVD creation dialog called "Allow non-complaint DVD settings". Check that will allow the DVD to be creates using the native TiVo encoding without the need to recode and the resulting DVD will play in 99% of all DVD players currently in the wild.
> 
> We offer a 15 day free trial. You should give it a go and see if it works any better for you.
> 
> Dan


Dan,

Thanks much. I will try VRDO and let all know.

Bibhu


----------



## bmohanty

bmohanty said:


> Dan,
> 
> Thanks much. I will try VRDO and let all know.
> 
> Bibhu


Wanted to update all on my trying VRDO. I have to say that it dis solve my problem of quality that resulted from transcoding that used to occur with Roxio (recommended by Tivo). Also, a big benefit is the time it takes to transfer multiple Tivo recordings on to a DVD, since you eliminate transcoding, which used to take hours if not days. So, overall I am very happy.

However, I have noticed that with some recorded Tivo programs the audio does not play when played in the DVD player, when transferred to a DVD. This is independent of whether the program was edited or not. Even though I simply opened the recording in VRDO and then put it on the DVD, it has the same problem. Not sure what can be the cause and how to correct it. Any idea is welcome.

Thanks in advance.

Bibhu


----------



## msmart

> However, I have noticed that with some recorded Tivo programs the audio does not play when played in the DVD player, when transferred to a DVD.


See if this helps: http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?t=8775


----------



## larry99

I have been using Pinnacle Studio to edit videos for several years. Its not cheap, but I believe it has one of the best user interfaces around. You can set the video quality you want and split videos to record on multiple DVDs. If you are going to do a lot of editing, I highly recommend it. With TIVO files you need to use DSD first to convert mpg2 as already discussed.

Note: Commercial DVDs are usually double-layer. That is how they get over two hours on one DVD. Its possible to get a double-layer PC burner but it is generally cheaper to split a video into two single-layer discs.


----------



## msmart

larry99 said:


> I have been using Pinnacle Studio to edit videos for several years. Its not cheap, but I believe it has one of the best user interfaces around.


It may be easy to use but it forces a re-encode to DVD-compliant resolution (720x480) which takes a LONG TIME. VRD/TS has an option to accept non-standard resolutions (which TiVo records at except for the High Quality setting) and doesn't re-encode so creating a DVD image is much faster.

I was using Pinnacle Studio when I first got my TiVo and started looking into how to create DVDs, that's how I came here and was directed to VRD.

As a side note, I no longer use Pinnacle Studio. I changed to Sony Vegas Movie Studio. While a little harder to learn, it's much more flexible and stable.


----------



## larry99

msmart: I checked out reviews in Amazon and you are correct that there are more highly rated programs now. I do think getting a good video editor is well worth the investment, whatever you pick.


----------



## msmart

larry99: even Vegas Movie Studio wants to re-encode TiVo files so I'm not trying to say which is better (at least in this discussion). The important part here is that most video editors are slow when creating DVD images of TiVo files. VideoReDo can handle them in their original resolution which makes it faster. And as they say, time is money which is why the investment in VRD/TS is worth it.


----------



## larry99

I checked out the free trial of VideoReDo and it is easier to use as well as faster than my editor. Thanks for explaining the benefits. I will buy a copy.


----------



## Dan203

If you have any trouble with VideoReDo don't hesitate to contact me directly.

Dan


----------



## Dancar

Here's a Question...

I'm currently playing with VideoRedo TV Suite in the trial period. I made a dual-layer DVD with three shows copied from the TiVo HD. Two were HD shows from HD channels (SciFiHD and APHD), and one was an SD recording from Comady channel. I went through all the settings and thought I was correct, but on the final disk, the Comedy channel show has no audio (though the file does when I play it on the computer in VRD or MediaPlayer). The SciFi show decodes as 5.1 audio on my DVD player. 

Is it unwise to mix shows from different sources on the same DVD (HD/5.1 vs SD recorded from analog), or is there a setting I missed or should have used?


----------



## Dan203

Open the Scfi recording all by itself in VideoReDo and click Tools->Show Video Program Info. Now click the the "Copy to Clipboard" button and paste the results here. Repeat for the other two recordings. I should be able to tell form that why it's not working, or if it should and it's not I can file an official bug.

Dan


----------



## Shannon725

I realize everyone on here gets sick of answering the same questions but I'm at my wits end. I've read through a million posts and can't find the answer to my question. I've tried using direct show dump to convert to mpg and then use nero vision express to burn onto dvd. However, the picture ends up compressed. How do I fix this? I'll be honest I'm a beginner in all this so layman's terms would be helpful.


----------



## Dan203

Try VideoReDo TVSuite. There is a checkbox at the bottom of the DVD creation window that says "Allow non-complaint DVD settings". If you check it then the TiVo video will be saved directly to the DVD without transcoding. The resulting DVD will be non-complaint, but will still play in 95&#37; of DVD players out there.

Dan


----------



## Shannon725

Dan203 said:


> Try VideoReDo TVSuite. There is a checkbox at the bottom of the DVD creation window that says "Allow non-complaint DVD settings". If you check it then the TiVo video will be saved directly to the DVD without transcoding. The resulting DVD will be non-complaint, but will still play in 95% of DVD players out there.
> 
> Dan


I was looking for a solution with the setup I have. I'm a college student and don't have $75 to shell out for your software. If anyone knows how to fix this problem using nero vision express that would be great.


----------



## berkshires

What do you mean by "compressed?"


----------



## Dan203

There is a way to do it without VideoReDo but it requires several commandline tools and can get rather complicated if you're not the techy type. Here are the basic steps...

1) Decrypt the TiVo file to a standard MPEG
2) Use a program called mpeg2desc to find the audio video offset of the decrypted file (mpeg2desc -m < inputfile)
3) Demux the audio and video
4) Use another program called mplex to remultiplex the audio and video into DVD format with blank NAV packets
5) Use dvdauthor to convert the new file into an actual DVD

All of the above tools were originally written for Linux, but can run on Windows if you can find a build designed to run under cygwin. The best thing to do is install one of the GUI front ends for dvdauthor and then use the tools from it's install folder.

Dan

P.S. the reason you can't just use one of the GUI front ends directly is because they are designed to look for complaint video and will try to transcode a TiVo file which is not compliant. The only way to author non-complaint TiVo files is to use the tools manually on the commandline. (or at least that was the only way the last time I looked into it a year or so ago)


----------



## nipster00

I just pull it over using Tivo desktop, and then edit out the commercials with Sonic's MyDVD plus(came free on computer) and burn with the same program.
Works everytime.


----------



## Shannon725

berkshires said:


> What do you mean by "compressed?"


I mean it looks squished (longer than it is wide) Judging by the responses on here it seems theres no way to do it without buying new software, which I cannot afford. So looks like I just won't be able to do it.


----------



## msmart

Shannon, see if this helps you:

http://www.digital-digest.com/articles/Nero_Vision_4_DVD_Authoring_Guide_page7.html.


----------



## berkshires

Shannon725 said:


> I mean it looks squished (longer than it is wide) Judging by the responses on here it seems theres no way to do it without buying new software, which I cannot afford. So looks like I just won't be able to do it.


Your problem is simple...somehow your software is not properly labeling your video 16x9, it labeled 4x3. I don't know your software so I can't say precisely what to do, but it should take little effort to resolve it.


----------



## jallison86

Like so many others I've had trouble burning recorded Tivo programs to DVD. I downloaded the trial version of Video ReDo since it clearly has some good support on this board. However when I went to open a Tivo file it said it could not play the file. The file plays fine in Windows Media Center. Any thoughts?

Thanks.

- Jeff


----------



## msmart

.tivo files play in MCE? I don't have that version of Windows but didn't think it could. Are you sure it's a .tivo file?

What error message do you get exactly?

You could try running the file through QSF in VRD, Tools > QuickStream Fix.


----------



## jallison86

msmart said:


> .tivo files play in MCE? I don't have that version of Windows but didn't think it could. Are you sure it's a .tivo file?
> 
> What error message do you get exactly?
> 
> You could try running the file through QSF in VRD, Tools > QuickStream Fix.


Yes it is a .tivo file and it does play. The error message is, "Unable to play video: unable to initialize the video display. Please check VideoReDo.log"

I searched for the videoredo.log file but was unable to find it. Where does it live?

Thanks.

- Jeff


----------



## jallison86

jallison86 said:


> I searched for the videoredo.log file but was unable to find it. Where does it live?


Found the log. The error line is as follows:
Error initializing video: Error, no VMR filters found., Overlay Flag: 0, Accel Flag: 1

- Jeff


----------



## msmart

See if THIS thread on the VRD forum helps.


----------



## jallison86

msmart said:


> See if THIS thread on the VRD forum helps.


Worked like a champ. Thanks 86.

- Jeff


----------



## msmart

> Thanks 86.


From one to another!

You'll never guess what I'm doing now...... Would you believe... I'm downloading my Get Smart Season 1 DVDs that I got for Christmas to convert them to iPod format!! Serious.


----------



## jeffkehler

Hi. I have tried to burn to dvd using my full copy of nero 9. It will not recognize the type of file that tivo is in. Can someone help me. I saw something on the nero website called liquid nero which will burn tivo shows but at a price of $99. Does anyone have a clue what I need to do using my nero 9. Thank you in advance.


----------



## gkc0444

I've finally been successful in my attempts to convert my Tivo HD .tivo (HD - 1080i) file to a set of VIDEO_TS files that can be burned onto a DVD5 disk, using all freeware applications. Here's the process I used...

1. Convert the .tivo file to an mpg using Direct Show Dump Utility
2. Convert the .mpg (Program Stream) to a .ts (Transport Stream) format using MPEG Streamclip
3. Author the DVD files using DVD Flick
4. Burn the DVD files using Nero Express (came free with my DVD burner)

Footnotes: The first couple of steps maintain the HD format of the file. DVD Flick converts it down to 720x480, the standard NTSC resolution. If you want to burn it in HD to a Blueray disk, you might need to use something else to author the disk. I mainly wanted to burn the show to a standard DVD5 disk, while maintaining the 5.1 audio.


----------



## mrfixits

Have any of you ever thought of doing what i do to copy a TiVo show to DVD?????, all i did is go to a store that sells electronic goods (I'm in Australia so i went to Jaycar or Dicksmith would sell them...like radioshack etc in the US) and picked up a thing called a video stabilizer, and all you have to do is run the yellow RCA out from the TiVo to the in on the Stabilizer and then out of that into a DVD Recorder ( that most people have today) and what ever is showing on the screen you get on a DVD.....simple.....( Plus you just run the Red and White Audio Leads from the TiVo to the DVD-R) then you can edit the disk to remove any adds etc, do a finalize and you have a DVD that will play in any DVD player. I paid $70Aus for mine but some are cheaper, it also works well for making back-ups of DVDs.
Hope that this is of some help.


----------



## qmtech

Hi All,

I've been converting my .tivo files for quite some time, editing out commercials in pinnacle, and burning DVDs that play just fine in my DVD player.

Recently, about a year or so ago (...yes, I've been trying to figure out this problem for that long...), my audio stopped synching up with my video on my DVDs. 

My Process is:
1. TiVo to Go transfer to PC
2. Convert with DirectDump
3. Edit in Pinnacle (hate hate HATE! Roxio. Painfully slow operation)
4. Burn to DVD

I can't for the life of me figure this out. Been on pinnacle forums, been looking for new converters, tried new hardware (vid card & burners), tried other computers, upgraded & downgraded pinnacle, tried other editing software (Roxio, and whatever else I could dig up), the works. To my knowledge, no settings have changed. Nonetheless, it used to work perfectly and now it doesn't.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## steve614

qmtech said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been converting my .tivo files for quite some time, editing out commercials in pinnacle, and burning DVDs that play just fine in my DVD player.
> 
> Recently, about a year or so ago (...yes, I've been trying to figure out this problem for that long...), my audio stopped synching up with my video on my DVDs.
> 
> My Process is:
> 1. TiVo to Go transfer to PC
> 2. Convert with DirectDump
> 3. Edit in Pinnacle (hate hate HATE! Roxio. Painfully slow operation)
> 4. Burn to DVD
> 
> I can't for the life of me figure this out. Been on pinnacle forums, been looking for new converters, tried new hardware (vid card & burners), tried other computers, upgraded & downgraded pinnacle, tried other editing software (Roxio, and whatever else I could dig up), the works. To my knowledge, no settings have changed. Nonetheless, it used to work perfectly and now it doesn't.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


Do you want a free solution or do you want to pay for something that is known to work and will do it all in one step (editing and burning the DVD, that is.)?

http://www.videoredo.com/en/ProductTVS.htm


----------



## qmtech

I've tried every converter mentioned in this forum and several others, and only 1 will fix the sync. (was still hoping to find a freebie. alas, guess I'll have to cough up the cash)

For anyone with the same problems&#8230;

My failed trials include: 
Direct Show Dump Filter (this USED to work, but now unsync&#8217;s audio)
Moyea Video Converter (does a TON of conversions, but still unsync&#8217;s audio)
TV Decoder GUI (unsync&#8217;s audio)
KMTTG (unsync&#8217;s audio)
Drm-Removal (couldn&#8217;t get this to work at all)
Pinnacle TRex (couldn&#8217;t get this to work at all)
TV Harmony (couldn&#8217;t get this to work at all)
&#8230;and so many more&#8230;

Apparently videoredo is it. The ONLY thing on the internet at this time (that I can actually try out & confirm) that works right, and doesn't eff up the aud/vid sync.

Kinda sux though, because all I need to do is convert the files so I can still edit them in Pinnacle. I'm a somewhat advanced video editor, and I don't care much for videoredo's editing or menu authoring functions. But for all the folks out there who aren't advanced users, I'd definitely say stick with videoredo if you want to make DVDs out of your Tivo stuff. As far as video software goes, it is pretty cheap, and gets the basics done fairly easily.


----------



## dlfl

qmtech said:


> .......Kinda sux though, because all I need to do is convert the files so I can still edit them in Pinnacle. I'm a somewhat advanced video editor, and I don't care much for videoredo's editing or menu authoring functions. But for all the folks out there who aren't advanced users, I'd definitely say stick with videoredo if you want to make DVDs out of your Tivo stuff. As far as video software goes, it is pretty cheap, and gets the basics done fairly easily.


Strange that Pinnacle, with the advanced editing features you use, isn't able to adjust audio sync, as VRD can. Does Pinnacle do nonlinear editing (e.g., fades) or what is more advanced about it, just out of curiosity? I don't doubt the DVD menu features are better than VRD, if that's all you mean.

Sounds like for your purposes you only need VRD Plus so you save $25 at least. VRD is about to release a new version with MPEG4 editing and transcoding capability and there will be upgrade pricing I'm sure, if that's of any interest.


----------



## txporter

qmtech said:


> I've tried every converter mentioned in this forum and several others, and only 1 will fix the sync. (was still hoping to find a freebie. alas, guess I'll have to cough up the cash)
> 
> For anyone with the same problems
> 
> My failed trials include:
> Direct Show Dump Filter (this USED to work, but now unsyncs audio)
> Moyea Video Converter (does a TON of conversions, but still unsyncs audio)
> TV Decoder GUI (unsyncs audio)
> KMTTG (unsyncs audio)
> Drm-Removal (couldnt get this to work at all)
> Pinnacle TRex (couldnt get this to work at all)
> TV Harmony (couldnt get this to work at all)
> and so many more
> 
> Apparently videoredo is it. The ONLY thing on the internet at this time (that I can actually try out & confirm) that works right, and doesn't eff up the aud/vid sync.
> 
> Kinda sux though, because all I need to do is convert the files so I can still edit them in Pinnacle. I'm a somewhat advanced video editor, and I don't care much for videoredo's editing or menu authoring functions. But for all the folks out there who aren't advanced users, I'd definitely say stick with videoredo if you want to make DVDs out of your Tivo stuff. As far as video software goes, it is pretty cheap, and gets the basics done fairly easily.


It sounds like you are having an issue that is being fixed by VRD's quick stream fix. The streams recorded from tv can have issues with their audio/video timestamps. Quick stream fix is a utility built into VideoRedo to fix this issues and is really the best one out there.


----------



## nyy574

I have looked through these forums a lot and I think I have come up with the simplest way to burn your Tivo files to DVD, using all free software. I am not a technical person, so I hope this helps. I have successfully transferred shows many times with this method:

1) Transfer the show to your computer using Tivo Desktop 2.8 software.

2) Run the resulting .tivo file through DirectShow Dump Utility. Search these forums for a link to the software. This makes it an mpeg file.

3) Finally, I burn it to DVD using DVD Flick, a free program (dvdflick.net).

If you need to edit any programs, like taking out commercials or removing extra portions, do this in Windows MovieMaker after you've run the file through DirectShow. Save that new file as a .wmv file and burn it with DVD Flick. I've had some audio issues trying to burn it with MovieMaker, but DVD Flick works fine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## qmtech

nyy574 said:


> 2) Run the resulting .tivo file through DirectShow Dump Utility. Search these forums for a link to the software. This makes it an mpeg file.


Thanks, but if you read the post directly above yours, you see that I mention DirectDump no longer works correctly. See below...



qmtech said:


> My failed trials include:
> Direct Show Dump Filter (this USED to work, but now unsyncs audio)
> 
> Apparently videoredo is it. The ONLY thing on the internet at this time (that I can actually try out & confirm) that works right, and doesn't eff up the aud/vid sync.


Note how I mention Direct Dump *USED* to work. They did something that changed the files, or the way they transfer or something, and it doesn't anymore. At least not reliably. Which is when my problems began. I thought Direct Dump was great... until it stopped working right.

In fact, if you do some real digging into this and other forums, other people say DirectDump is basically outdated technology. Sad but true. There are many replacement suggestions, but the only one I've found that works pretty consistently at this time is the Video ReDo software. (Somehow I've become an advocate for VRD... and I don't even work there, but I'm all about stuff that works like it is supposed to, and it pretty much does). Nonetheless, I still have a couple of videos (afters FINALLY burning over 100) that aren't syncing right. Still have to find a workaround for those few stragglers, but it sure beats the 100's of gigs of storage space I was using while looking for a solution.


----------



## WakkoME

I recall have had issues in the past using DSD and Nero to edit tivo files, I believe it was something to do with installing or upgrading a program that altered the codecs that they were using, and by reinstalling DSD or Nero or both, things started working again.

In the last year I stopped putting the files on DVD started storing the mpg files on a media server, and got tired of Nero, and tried Video Re-Do for its frame accurate and quick encoding, which I loved, but when the trial ran out, and I looked for alternatives, since I was having issues where sometimes the video resolution would change during commercials, and crash VRD. I came across a program from Womble called MPEG Video Wizard DVD (doesn't support .tivo). I used the free trial and it was able deal with the resolution change issue (so long as the mpg file started out in the right resolution) and considered buying it someday, but then it was offered at GiveAwayOfTheDay a couple months ago. The last couple days I've been catching up on editing files, still using DSD without any trouble. BTW, I'm using a Tivo HD, and Tivo Desktop 2.7 if that's important. 

Anyways, there's no doubt VideoReDo is great software, but in my case, I couldn't justify the expense. Sorry for the lengthy post, but I thought I'd throw my $0.02 in there.


----------



## Aracnakat

Dan203 said:


> Try VideoReDo TVSuite. There is a checkbox at the bottom of the DVD creation window that says "Allow non-complaint DVD settings". If you check it then the TiVo video will be saved directly to the DVD without transcoding. The resulting DVD will be non-complaint, but will still play in 95% of DVD players out there.
> 
> Dan


Dan, I too have Roxio which is horrible so I appreciate your post and have downloaded the Trial Version of your product ...

However .. I've gotten an error while trying to save two episodes of 24 to the DVD and the "Allow non-complaint DVD settings" is at the bottom of the screen but it is grayed out.

Not sure what I'm doing wrong .. or can you not save episodes of 24 from Tivo?

Thanks in advance for your assistance!
Donna

The videoredo.log is too long to repost so here's the top of the file .. mainly just a bunch of the same further down:
#Initial VideoReDo log file installation
2010-02-23 22:57:08 VRDConfiguration Wizard started for: VideoReDo-TVSuite.
2010-02-23 22:59:09 Unable to create file: 'C:\Users\Public\Recorded TV\\Desktop.ini' 
Cause: '5' 
'C:\Users\Public\Recorded TV\\Desktop.ini' 
2010-02-23 22:59:09 VRDConfiguration Wizard completed.
2010-02-23 22:59:11 Decoder support lib: 5.2, ippvcv8l.lib
2010-02-23 22:59:11 Image support lib: 5.2, ippvcv8l.lib
2010-02-23 22:59:12 OP: 0 0
2010-02-23 22:59:12 VideoReDo TVSuite started. Licensed to: Trial Copy, Days left in trial: 15, Version: 3. 1. 5. 564 - Aug 5 2008 (00150046Trial}
2010-02-23 22:59:12 Checking TVSuite registration: 100
2010-02-23 23:00:11

***** Loading: C:\Users\Donna\Documents\My TiVo Recordings\24 - ''Day 8 1100PM - 1200AM'' (Recorded Feb 15, 2010, WFXGDT).TiVo

2010-02-23 23:00:12 Horizontal size of: 1280 indicates HD stream. Forcing YUV acceleration.
2010-02-23 23:00:12 HDTV material detected, switching on YUV acceleration, width: 1280, height: 720
2010-02-23 23:00:12 Using display driver: VMR9
2010-02-23 23:00:12 VMR9 (Windowed), MEDIASUBTYPE_YV12 
2010-02-23 23:00:12 VMR9 (Windowed), MEDIASUBTYPE_YV12 
2010-02-23 23:00:12 AC3 Audio Frame Error 1 at: 00:00:00.00
2010-02-23 23:00:12 AC3 Audio Frame Error 1 at: 00:00:00.00
2010-02-23 23:00:14 AC3 Audio Frame Error 2 at: 00:00:02.53
2010-02-23 23:01:03

***** Loading: C:\Users\Donna\Documents\My TiVo Recordings\24 - ''Day 8 1200AM - 100AM'' (Recorded Feb 22, 2010, WFXGDT).TiVo

2010-02-23 23:01:03 Horizontal size of: 1280 indicates HD stream. Forcing YUV acceleration.
2010-02-23 23:01:03 HDTV material detected, switching on YUV acceleration, width: 1280, height: 720
2010-02-23 23:01:03 Using display driver: VMR9
2010-02-23 23:01:03 VMR9 (Windowed), MEDIASUBTYPE_YV12 
2010-02-23 23:01:03 VMR9 (Windowed), MEDIASUBTYPE_YV12 
2010-02-23 23:01:03 AC3 Audio Frame Error 1 at: 00:00:00.00
2010-02-23 23:01:03 AC3 Audio Frame Error 1 at: 00:00:00.00
2010-02-23 23:01:05 AC3 Audio Frame Error 2 at: 00:00:02.53
2010-02-23 23:01:39 AC3 Audio Frame Error 2 at: 00:00:18.52
2010-02-23 23:01:42 AC3 Audio Frame Error 3 at: 00:00:09.04
2010-02-23 23:01:43 AC3 Audio Frame Error 4 at: 00:00:10.38
2010-02-23 23:01:43 AC3 Audio Frame Error 5 at: 00:00:32.05
2010-02-23 23:01:43 AC3 Audio Frame Error 6 at: 00:01:22.39
2010-02-23 23:01:43 AC3 Audio Frame Error 7 at: 00:02:09.26
2010-02-23 23:01:43 AC3 Audio Frame Error 8 at: 00:02:23.49
2010-02-23 23:01:44 AC3 Audio Frame Error 3 at: 00:00:00.14
2010-02-23 23:01:44 AC3 Audio Frame Error 9 at: 00:04:26.11
2010-02-23 23:01:44 AC3 Audio Frame Error 10 at: 00:04:11.54
2010-02-23 23:01:44 AC3 Audio Frame Error 11 at: 00:03:57.27
2010-02-23 23:01:45 AC3 Audio Frame Error 12 at: 00:03:46.44
2010-02-23 23:01:45 AC3 Audio Frame Error 13 at: 00:03:32.15
2010-02-23 23:01:45 AC3 Audio Frame Error 4 at: 00:04:27.15
2010-02-23 23:01:45 AC3 Audio Frame Error 14 at: 00:03:21.31
2010-02-23 23:01:46 AC3 Audio Frame Error 15 at: 00:02:52.41
2010-02-23 23:01:46 AC3 Audio Frame Error 16 at: 00:02:34.35
2010-02-23 23:01:46 AC3 Audio Frame Error 17 at: 00:02:20.20


----------



## Aracnakat

msmart said:


> See if THIS thread on the VRD forum helps.


I think that this fix worked for my problem as well. The DVD appears to work although I only put it into the player quickly.

If so .. this is great and so easy and I'll be a new customer .. just wish I could get my money back from Roxie!


----------



## mchief

I dropped Roxio at v8 and never looked back. VRD TV Suite since then, without a problem.


----------



## Aracnakat

Everything seems to work but I do get these errors at the end:

Output Complete

Audio frame errors: 17 
Video output frames: 226241 
Audio output frames: 235904 
Processing time (secs): 4306 
Processed frames/sec: 52.53 
Actual Video Bitrate: 4.29 Mbps


----------



## steve614

Aracnakat said:


> Everything seems to work but I do get these errors at the end:
> 
> Output Complete
> 
> Audio frame errors: 17
> Video output frames: 226241
> Audio output frames: 235904
> Processing time (secs): 4306
> Processed frames/sec: 52.53
> Actual Video Bitrate: 4.29 Mbps


You will probably find that _most_ files will have some errors. I believe that VRD fixes these errors and it's just reporting what was found.
As long as the numbers aren't extraordinarily large, I wouldn't worry about it.

Look at it like this: 17 frames is just over half a second of material (29.97 fps), and consider that those 17 frame errors could be scattered throughout the program, I doubt you would even notice them.


----------



## shucky5155

Have a read here if you havent already, besure to have a good look through I'm sure you'll find something handy. Least I did
google = kmttg. ( I'm not able to post a link )


----------



## Cheddie

does anyone know how to take a .tivo file already burned on a DVD and change it to a .mov file?


----------



## Dan203

Cheddie said:


> does anyone know how to take a .tivo file already burned on a DVD and change it to a .mov file?


VideoReDo TVSuite v4 w/H.264 can. You can open a DVD by selecting File->Open title from DVD, then you can save that to an H.264 MP4 file which is the same as a .mov file.



Aracnakat said:


> Dan, I too have Roxio which is horrible so I appreciate your post and have downloaded the Trial Version of your product ...
> 
> However .. I've gotten an error while trying to save two episodes of 24 to the DVD and the "Allow non-complaint DVD settings" is at the bottom of the screen but it is grayed out.


Sorry I missed this when you first posted it. Probably not relevant any more, but just in case... The only time the box is grayed out is when the source video is HD. DVDs have a maximum resolution of 720x480, so if the source is HD then it has to be recoded to a lower resolution to work. The "Allow non-complaint..." box is meant for SD resolutions which are not normally part of the DVD spec, but will still play on most DVD players. For example the S2 TiVo records most content at 480x480, which is not technically DVD complaint. However VRD will still allow you to author a DVD from it without recoding which will play on most DVD players.


----------

